# rsweet - 1st postiversary !!! :)



## anangelaway

_Congratulations_ rsweet ! 

  ​ 
_Sweets for you? Na, you're too sweet already !_

À ta santé ! ​ 
_Happy Postiversary ! _​ 
Merci à toi ! ​ 
1000 posts, BRAVO !!!
​


----------



## rsweet

Thank you anangelaway! You have been a guiding light since my first posts in the forums almost a year ago. 

Is this what you drink in Costa Rica? Looks delicious.


----------



## carolineR

Keep up the good work* r**sweet*


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, rsweet!


----------



## rsweet

Many thanks, carolineR and Nun-Translator. I have learned so much from both of you! I'm grateful to have you in my virtual language world.


----------



## geve

1000 posts (et des poussières) ? Well then, pick your size and enjoy, and when you're done say the magic phrase "Garçon ! La même chose !" Next thing you know, you'll be at 2000.

Félicitations et merci pour avoir mis ton grain de sucre un millier de fois sur ce forum


----------



## Kelly B

Félicitations!


----------



## PaoPao

Muchas felicidades!!!!!


----------



## la reine victoria

Sweet by name and sweet by nature.​ 
Many congratulations, my friend!

 For you 



​La Reine V​



​


----------



## heidita

Sweet by name and sweet by nature

Nothing more to add to that!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## fenixpollo

I only have one word for you on your postiversary, rsweet.

 *Sweet!*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je n'arrive jamais à être en plein dans le mille ! 
Bravo pour tes contributions toujours en douceur.


----------



## Thomas1

Accept my congratulations too.  Thank you for your valuable posts in English Only and French-English forums. Keep it up. 

Tom


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations on your first milestone.


----------



## emma42

Many congratulations, rsweet.  It's great to have you on the Forums!​


----------



## ireney

Another one joins the "congratulations" team


----------



## Hakro

"Better late if ever" as they use to say. Late congratulations, Rsweet!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Hakro, for bringing this thread back up to the top - I missed the party too.  (This time I can't even say "late to the party", since all the guests except Hakro and I went home last month.)

Soooooooo ... please allow me to be the first to congratulate you for 2,000 posts!   

Many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## elroy

Very late congratulations from me too.  I don't know how I missed this thread.

Thank you for your sweet contributions to the forums.  We should dedicate a suite just to you.


----------

